# Snow Removal for Western Mass / Eastern NY State



## jcreek (Feb 24, 2010)

Looking for snow removal work after this weeks heavy snows in Western Mass, Eastern NY, NW Conn, Southern VT.
Loader, Track Loaderw w/ 66" HO snowblower, tandem dumps, wing trucks available.
No snow here in eastern mass, so we can help you out!
Jeffreys Creek Land Contractors
www.jeffreyscreek.com


----------

